# Wooden shutters



## willow5 (15 Apr 2018)

I have a set of external rotten wooden shutters that I need to re-make. Does anyone know of any decent joiners that could fabricate this for me using mortise and tenon joints as well as tongue and groove boards. I would tackle this myself but no idea where to start on the mortice and tenon joints. Any help or advice really appreciated. I am in the London area if someone could take this on at a reasonable cost


----------



## willow5 (17 Apr 2018)

Anyone ?


----------



## Adam9453 (19 Apr 2018)

Hi, 
There are plenty of joinery companies in London, and I’m sure some that are within a couple of miles of where you live. If you still don’t have any luck searching for joinery companies nearby, drop me a message and I’m sure I can sort it for you.


----------

